# [Guide] How to Restore Using One-Click FastBoot Restore and Root



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

This is too easy I love when Developers Newbify stuff!


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Is this the same as R3l3AS3DRoot if so I have tried this but to know avail. I am still in a softbrick state


----------

